# Chinese Orange Chicken



## kansasgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

This is a great recipe.

Chinese Orange Chicken
2 lb Boneless and skinless chicken pieces
1 Egg 
1 1/2 ts Salt 
White pepper 
Oil 
1/2 c Cornstarch, plus 1 tb cornstarch
1/4 c Flour 
1 tb Minced ginger root 
1 ts Minced garlic 
Crushed hot red chiles, to taste
1/4 c Chopped green onions 
1 tb Rice wine 
1/4 c Water 
1 tb Sesame oil 

Orange sauce:
1 1/2 tb Soy sauce 
1 1/2 tb Water 
5 tb Sugar 
2 tb White vinegar 
3 tb Orange juice

Sauce:
1.Mix soy sauce, water, sugar, vinegar, and juice together. 

Chicken:
1.Cut chicken pieces into 2-inch pieces and place in large bowl. Stir in egg, salt, pepper, and 1 tbsp oil and mix well. 
2.Stir 1/2 cornstarch and flour together. Add chicken pieces, stirring to coat. 
3.Heat oil for deep-frying in wok or deep-fryer to 375F. Add chicken pieces, small batch at time, and fry 3-4 minutes or until golden and crisp. Remove chicken from oil with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels. Set aside. 
4.Clean wok and heat 15 seconds over high heat. Add 1 tbsp oil. Add ginger and garlic and stirfry until fragrant. Add crushed chiles and green onions, stirfry briefly. Add rice wine and stirfry briefly. 
5.Add Orange sauce and bring to boil. Add cooked chicken, stirring until well mixed. Stir water into remaining 1 tb cornstarch until smooth. Add to chicken and heat until sauce is thickened. Stir in 1 tb sesame oil. Serve at once over hot rice.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 22, 2005)

I had this dish the other day at a restaurant, but would like to make it myself.  So, I searched DC and thanks to KG I have a recipe.


----------



## Constance (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you for the recipe, Kansasgirl! I ate this at a restaurant once when I was on vacation, and have always wished I had a recipe for it.


----------



## Turkeyman (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey kansasgirl, I'm going to be making this recipe in a few hours . I'll let ya know how it went...I've always wanted to make Chinese take-out at home.

In addition, I don't seem to have any rice wine, only rice vingear(are rice vinegar and rice wine vinegar the same thing?). Is there anything I can substitute, or may I just leave it out entirely?

Lastly, I don't have any real crushed red chillis, just the ones you get from pizza places(I have a big canister of it) --> can I use that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Turkeyman (Oct 2, 2005)

Made it, turned out yummy, though I used eggs and Frank's hot sauce together instead of the egg, pepper, salt, and oil combo. Also, I didn't use the wine at all and lastly, I decided to do a flour/baking soda/baking powder dredge instead of the corn starch/flour. Very happy with the result!


----------

